

Lingt (YC S09) Acquired by Dictionary.com - citizenkeys
http://thenextweb.com/us/2010/12/31/dictionary-com-acquires-language-learning-service-lingt/

======
citizenkeys
Lingt had some cool game mechanics useful for the educational market, which
can now be found at <http://flashcards.dictionary.com/>

